# Ordering my SR20DET YES!!



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok im soon to be ordering my det for my b14 and i was thinking...what else would be good for a little more upgrade i was thinking about a :cheers: better intercooler and the exhust and some miner things is their anyone that could recommond some things for me


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

your should get the hotshot intercooler kit


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You should definitely upgrade your exhaust system to a 3" turbo back. That, a fuel pump, pulleys (if its not GTiR), lightweight flywheel, and boost controller are just some of the smaller things you can do.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

ok i forgot something..about me ordering im kinding of have trouble finding a site that sell the fwd det does anyone know of a place..


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Hotshotnissan said:


> ok i forgot something..about me ordering im kinding of have trouble finding a site that sell the fwd det does anyone know of a place..


www.jgycustoms.com or if you want to get it local, pm andreas miko on the sr20forums


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..wow, great prices!!*



vodKA said:


> www.jgycustoms.com or if you want to get it local, pm andreas miko on the sr20forums



Vodka..
..I'm thinking about going w/ a Bluebird or GTi-R.. ..do you know where I can find a "write-up" for the install??


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ok a quick refference, the difference between a BB, and GTIR

BB - 205 stock Hp, very easy to find parts for, all bolts fit from sr20-BBdet, uses t25, 370cc inj, semi big intercooler (top mount) i want to say 9:5:1 compression..but im pretty sure im incorrect

GTIR- 275 hp stock, more difficult to find parts for, flywheels have to be bored out to fit gtir bigger bolts, uses t28, 440cc inj, huge ass top mount intercooler 8-3-1 compression... correct me if i am wrong

basically, if you are having a mechanic do the swap, or if you want a really hard, but fun, and interesting swap, throw in the Gtir, but, if you dont know ALLlll too much about cars, and just lookin for a little more pep and want to have a simple bolt in bolt out bolt in hook up turn on..

well actually for the price you are paying.. try finding a front clip on ebay... from a GTIR, get the ad22vf front brake upgrade for free... lol, and get more HP, better turbo (dual ball bearing) bigger intercooler...

go gtir


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

whoops.. the GTIR is 8.3 :1 compression and not to mention its quad throddle body'd


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i think i made an overassumption, i believe the gtir motor only has 230 hp.... whoops


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

hey, thx Chuck..
..I was thinking about going BB..but sounds like the GTi-R is the way to go..
Problem is I have a Sentra GXE 1.6(auto).. ..I hear that I need pretty much everything from a SE-R..(axles, ECU..)
..I really need to know exactly what to look for..(SE-R parts & BB or GTi-R parts) :jump:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i think that with teh GTIr, it has its own axles and stuff you need to get... but, the USDM alternator, powersterring pump, and water pump are needed.. i believe.. but.. if you get a front clip of a gtir, you will have everything needed to do the swap, hell, a front clip is basically 1/2 of a car... axles, suspension, brakes, even cluster, and ecu, wiring, everyyyyything


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Someone else had put a GTI-R engine in a G20 and said that parts are a nightmare. Most SR20DE parts don't fit on that particular version. If you wanna make tons of power though, it might be worth the aggrevation. I sure want one!


----------



## Sune Andersen (Nov 29, 2003)

I have put one in my Sunny/Pulsa GTI. The problems I have was, Wiring the injectors, and make biger hols in the flywheel.
I have mount a 3" turbo back exhaust, and a King Dragon filter, and 4 HKS sparkplug. 
I have Just run 1,4 bar and the car was all over the road and it was prity wlild.
Buy the GTI-R and mount it, and get fast. See you :thumbup: 

Sune Andersen Denmark


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Listen to MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! The bluebird is a basically easy swap anyone can do it with help. The gti-r is much more diff. but holy CRAP!!!! Just do your research and make phone calls. I'll give ya a little bit, check it.

For your app. I would recommend getting a new car lol, not worth the hassle for real!! It's hard enough just putting it in the de model's. Swap the cap and rotor, need resistor's, relocate battery, JWT ecu upgrade, if your gonna do, do it right and get lightwheight flywheel and new clutch. You have to match wires on gti-r to de harness and cut and paste the clip's to de harness.
(cut and sodder) u don't use all the clips about 4 of them i think.. Get new mounts it's a must. I got a gti-r clip and put that sick ass mofo hood on my car for the intercooler till I cut mine for scoop. U won't use all the holes for the tranny bolt's. Might have to bang or cut crossmember to make room for tranny.
Use a 2.5" dp to a 3" exhaust for better flow. ( I didn't use cat I used a test pipe) Oh and the resistor's go on the neg. wires=Black ones or the skinny one of the 2 (pos. neg.) Just take your time. I really do recommend getting a new car for this project because of the automatic and it being a 1.6. If not u got a whole lotta work ahead of ya!! Oh yeh it sounds INSANE!!! (quadthrottle boddy)


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

and I got mine from heavy throttle 2 years ago not sure if they still sell them but they still work with silvia engine's. Hope this help's everyone.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

soko sells engines too.


----------



## 240killer (Jan 7, 2005)

*b14*



Hotshotnissan said:


> ok im soon to be ordering my det for my b14 and i was thinking...what else would be good for a little more upgrade i was thinking about a :cheers: better intercooler and the exhust and some miner things is their anyone that could recommond some things for me




where did you order your b14 engine at?


----------

